# Anyone ever use this black sand? "aqua gems"



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I was looking for color quartz, the guy said he would order me some of the estes brand spectraquartz, but this is what I got, anyone ever use this stuff, is it the same as T-grade?


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I have never seen it before. If It was me i would throw some in a 10 gallon tank and test it out with some fry from my display tank ( undoubtably hybrids ) Check for hardness changes and PH changes in the water.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

darn it, I don't want to experiment the guy said he was ordering me the SpectraQuartz. I have had it with diy experimentation, my planted tank full of "safe t sorb" has been nothing but mystery problem after problem.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

http://www.coloredagg.com/products/aqua ... aSheet.pdf


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

update: I spoke with a product rep on the phone and he said it was the same product as 3m colorquartz, just in case anyone was wondering.

That puts my mind at ease a little about using it


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

According to the Colored Aggregate Systems (mfg.) AquaGems online literature, the product comes in 3 different grade sizes: Small grade is 20/30, Large grade is 30/45 and XLarge grade is 8/16. I am assuming these numbers refer to the mesh size of the product.

As a comparison, Estes (mfg.) Permacolor online literature, the product comes in 5 different grade sizes: Broadcast fine is 50/70 mesh, Broadcast medium is 30/50 mesh, Trowel-Rite is 20/40 mesh, Super Trowel-Rite is 12/20 mesh and Dek Rok is 3 - 4 mm.

I can't find the specs for Fairmount Minerals (mfg.) Spectraquartz but I do know it comes in F-grade and Q-grade. I'm using the F-grade in six of my aquariums.

3M (mfg.) of Colorquartz had 2 grade sizes, S-grade = 70 mesh and T-grade = ? This product is no longer made but I am using quite a bit of the S-grade in four of my aquariums.

As a comparison, the Colorquartz S-grade is very similar in size to the Spectraquartz F-grade. It is easily stirred up by the sand spitting cichlids and is very fine grained. I am also currently using the Estes Trowel-Rite grade in 12 aquariums and it seems a tiny bit larger than either of the two other products I mentioned. I also bought 1 bag of the Estes Permacolor medium and it's very fine compared to CQ S-grade and SQ F-grade.

Pool filter sand usually averages around 20 mesh in size, though it can vary depending on manufacturer.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I noticed I forgot to add that I don't think you will have any problem with using the AquaGems product based on its similarity to the other ones I reviewed.

Let us know how it works out.


----------

